# Steppenwolf "Little Wolf" und Cube "Kid 200" sind baugleich



## Brunner (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, als ich die Rahmen der Räder verglichen habe, dass der Rahmen total "baugleich" ist?!

Man beachte:

1. diese kleine vorstehende "Klammer" an der Unterseite des unteren Rahmenrohrs (ganz vorne)
2. das kleine Loch an der Vorderrad-Achsaufnahme

Little Wolf 2011
http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/fi...011/Vollbild_1140x960_Px/kids/little_wolf.jpg
Little Wolf 2010
http://2010.steppenwolf-bikes.com/fileadmin/redaktion/Ansicht/little_wolf.jpg

Cube Kid 200
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/kid-200-team.jpg

Muesing Bike Offroad Kid 200
http://www.muesing-bikes.com/fahrrad/details/aktionsrad-kinderrad-20/

Cycle Wolf KX 200
http://www.cyclewolf.de/modell.asp?frmIDBikes=37644&frmModell=KX%20200

(danke sigggi)
Xtec KX 200
http://www.google.de/search?q=xtec+kx+200


nennenswerte Unterschiede:
Cube Kid : 


Shimano MF-TZ31 *13-34* Zähne
Prowheel 36Zähne, 127mm
Reifen Kenda 20 x 2.0
Little Wolf : 


*11-34* Zähne
Reifen Kenda
Cycle Wolf: 


Shimano MF-TZ21 *14-28* Zähne
Kurbel: Aluminium schwarz 40 Zähne 140mm
Reifen: Cyclewolf
Offroad Kid: 


Kurbel: Lasco 36 Zähne, 127   mm mit Kettenschutzring
Reifen: Kenda
 

to be continued...
(kann leider das Thema nicht mehr ändern)


----------



## Büscherammler (23. Juli 2011)

Purzelt halt alles bei Pacific aus der Fabrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juli 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Purzelt halt alles bei Pacific aus der Fabrik.



Bei Pacific Cycles: http://www.pacific-cycles.com/?

Falls ja, weißt Du, ob man deren "Kinder-Rahmen" irgendwo auch ungelabelt beziehen kann? [Anmerkung: Es geht um Einzel-Rahmen ]


----------



## sigggi (27. Juli 2011)

Auch baugleich mit XTEC


----------



## Defiance (30. Juli 2011)

Stevens 20" ähnelt dem Steppenwolf ebenfalls sehr.


----------



## Brunner (3. August 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Stevens 20" ähnelt dem Steppenwolf ebenfalls sehr.



Hat aber diese ominöse Klammer auf der Unterseite des unteren Rahmenrohrs und das kleine Loch an der Vorderradaufnahme nicht -> nicht baugleich


----------

